# WTG Manny!



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

JEEZ, just email Tony (mailto: [email protected]) and he can answer that for you. Stock Keeping Unit.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *For what it's worth....
> 
> Can you imagine what it must be like to run a parts
> department with ***(8)*** different carlines
> ...


Imagine... how much money is to be made if you run it properly...not saying Cutter isn't.....just thinking...8 outlets for parts

:thumbup:


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that da new Hyundai :dunno:


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

*Of course there's true bimmerphiles at Cutter*



Cliff3 said:


> *Does Tony, or other Cutter employees besides yourself, monitor the traffic on this forum on a periodic basis? It might be beneficial to your (i.e.: Cutter Motors) business if they did. This site is a tool that goes beyond the scope of just the sales area, whether it was intended to or not. *


Unfortunately the staff in the parts department are constantly 'bombarded' with requests from 7:30am to 5:30pm from technicians, wholesale clients, phone-in orders, walk-in customers, and of course internet inquiries as well (for all 8 lines as Jon stated). Also delays in reply cannot be entirely blamed on Manny, yes he should be certain to respond in a timely manner, but here is a short FAQ:

Q: Why hasn't Manny responded to my request?
A: Manny may not be able to respond because there is no useable contact information. If the email address does not display properly and there's no phone number or other way of contact then there's no way of replying. Trust me, if the mailing address is in the request Manny would send a letter out, but it'd be much quicker to include a typed out email address AND phone number.

Q: Why hasn't my part arrived yet? 
A1: The part is not in stock at the Ontario PDC (Parts Distribution Center) and must be delivered from another PDC, maybe in NJ, or even worse BMW AG. 
A2: The part arrived at the dealership and there's a discrepency. One of a few things could have happened: Mispicked, which the parts picker at the PDC pulled the wrong part off the shelf. Mistagged, where the box is labeled xx-xx-x-xxx-xxx, but when the box is opened the part inside is actually a yy-yy-y-yyy-yyy. Damaged, which could either be a manufacturing defect, or the part was damaged during delivery from the PDC to the dealership. This tends to happen often to trim pieces (scratches, nicks, discolorations, uneven texture, broken tabs, deformed/bent/dent, broken internals, etc). Or even worse, the part can be shorted, which means it doesn't arrive with the rest of the order. What happens when these things happen is that the part has to be ordered again, which means extra delays and the possibility of it happening again, and a claim has to be filed with BMW for the missing part. 
A3: The part is in stock at a east coast PDC or Germany but there are delays in transit. Weather accounts for most of these delays, in fact there was recently an email to the dealers notifying everyone to expect delays coming from NJ.

Q: I saw a part in another BMW but when I inquired about the part I was told it's unavailable, what's up? 
A: Some parts are NLA (no longer available), but that applies more to older BMW's and 'special' parts such as ///M pieces. 
A2: BMW owners are resourceful and often find parts from other BMW models which may fit their model, some are modified to fit. and the information (which model the part originated from) is not relayed to the parts advisor during an inquiry. This leads to long searches through the ETK (german acronym for electronic parts catalogue) without any results.

A3: The specific part is not geniune oem BMW.

I hope this helps to answer a few common questions regarding delays. Your understanding is much appreciated.

Currently a student at UCSB, I work part time in the parts department at Cutter for Tony Cota, the Parts Director. My duties include processing those discrepencies we receive as well as semi-annual obsolescent stock returns (returning old shelf stock back to the respective manufacturers so our parts dept does not pile up like a landfill). I own a Royal Metallic Blau 1988 528e (the super-eta) with 221k miles. Modifications I've done: Ground Control coilovers, 450ib/in front and 300 rear spring rates, wrapped around Bilstein Sports. -Wish these were 2 way adjustable. Ground Control adjustable camber plates (billet). e31 840i basketweaves with Yokohoma AVS-i's 225/50 16 (they were on sale from Tirerack at the time which made this solid performing tire an even better deal). Euro e28 headlamps, 7 inch H4 low/high outers with regular H1 inner high beam. Euro e34/e36 M-Technik II steering wheel, not available in US because lack of airbag (imho, the best shaped/sized steering wheel BMW has made for the more aggressive driver who demands proper hand placement). Parts that I have but need others to arrive before commencing the job: e32 735i front calipers/carriers and Master Cylinder. Motul RBF600 brake fluid. Parts on order: e32 740 rear calipers/carriers. e28 m5 (slightly longer than 528e/535i lines) Stainless Steel brake lines from Goodridge. Ate power-disc front rotors and Brembo oem replacement rear rotors. Paul Grey's Urethane upper and lower control arm bushings. New oem Steering linkages. new oem subframe and trailing arm bushings. 3.25 LSD, perhaps 3.46 after i-conversion. and much more planned.

I browse bimmer.org (roadfly) and bimmerfest as well other bmw/automotive related sites just about every night, most of my time is in the e28 forum on roadfly.

Will Chou
My 5er


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

That's quite a reply. I'm a little ticked that you chose to quote me as a preface to that reply, because it was not a direct reply to any issues I experienced with Cutter. My transaction with Cutter's parts department went smoothly because my expectations were reasonably consistent with the reality I experienced and reacted to. 

It's the other folks, the ones who are ordering their parts from other suppliers because they haven't gotten a response from Cutter that you need to concentrate your efforts on.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Oh gosh I hate this quote feature...

:-/

Cliff, we appreciate your candor, and I hope that nothing
more is made of this thread other than a lively discussion
of the challenges related to customer service in the e-commerce
end of automotive retailing...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

No harm no foul, Jon.

{edit} And yes, it can't hurt to air those discussions about Internet retailing. I'm a make it work sort of guy, so I do what it takes to make the transaction happen and ***** about process inefficiencies after the fact. Of course, I work for a process inefficiency...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Of course there's true bimmerphiles at Cutter*



e28Will said:
 

> * I own a Royal Metallic Blau 1988 528e (the super-eta) with 221k miles. Modifications I've done: Ground Control coilovers... e31 840i basketweaves.. *


Nice car, Will! Great choice of wheels, too. :thumbup:

I applaud Jon for taking the time to respond in a thoughtful manner to public grievances like this. It takes guts to be in his position in a BMW dealership and be constantly open to public criticism from anyone and everyone.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

I was merely stating that there were cutter employees that are car-guys who also browse the boards, and also wanted to explain a few behind the scenes things to boardmembers who are experiencing delays. I apologize if it was seen as an attack on u. 

-Will

-Thanks phil, i was torn between the 16 inch e31's or the 17 inch e34 m5 'throwing stars'.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *I received my M wheel today! My DIY project for Friday or Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Cliff?

How'd the project go????


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Piece of cake Jon, and I like the new wheel very much. I posted a post-install pic earlier in the thread, but here's another (taken with the flash enabled):










:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks great Cliff! 


:thumbup:


I'd love to retrofit my 328Ci with one of
those, but then I'd have to buy a new airbag too...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks, it really was an easy install. Selling the old steering wheel will probably take far more time.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Gees you two...get a room for crying out loud...how sappy :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

So, you stop reading your Griot's catalogue for a minute and what do you have to offer?!? Sheesh!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

:lmao: Sumpthins better than nuthin buddy!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hmmm... 11:49 in the Jet City and still no replies from Parts (resent my emails WITH all info) or Tony....Where's that "Pacific BMW" email address...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

(800) 676-1595 -- ask for Manny


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Um just playin, notice the smiley?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

So was I, but I forgot the smiley


----------

